# Verlängerung des VisPass



## jan2001 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich besitze seit letztem Jahr den vispass und frage mich nun, wie ich ihn verlängern lassen kann. Muss ich dafür zum entsprechenden Verein oder bekommen ich Post von denen. 
Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar. 


Viele grüße 
Jan


----------



## Bootsrookie (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Du bekommst Post. Bei mir trudelt das Schreiben in der Regel im November ein. Der VisPass kommt normalerweise eine Woche nach Überweisung des Jahresbeitrages 
Gruß Tom


----------



## jan2001 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Bei mir ist bis jetzt nichts angekommen. Sehr komisch. Ist das Verfahren bei anderen vispas Besitzern ähnlich?


----------



## Bulli1708 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Bei mir ist die Post im November gekommen, hab dann Anfang Dezember bezahlt und letzten Freitag ist der neue Vispas gekommen. 

Vieleicht solltest du mal euren Schriftführer oder Vorsitzenden kontaktieren. Meist haben Holländische Vereine eine Hompage wo du die Kontaktadressen herbekommst.

Ich bin seit Oktober 2012 im Verein und hatte meine Benachrichtigung er st mitte Januar 2013 in der Post. Die von Sportviserij Nederland hatten mir geschrieben das das normal wäre wenn man spät in den Verein eingetreten wäre

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zanderzone (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Du kannst ihn auch dort abholen, wo du ihn gekauft hast.Bezahlen und du bekommst ihn direkt mit.


----------



## Hammi24 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Hallo Leute. hab da auch mal ne frage bezüglich VisPas.
wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich den nicht mehr brauche, bzw einem anderen verein beitreten möchte. auf nen zweiten vispas hab ich keinen bock. ich habe mich aber auch nicht bei "meinem" verein abgemeldet. bekomm ich den dann per post trotzdem oder was passiert dann?#c


----------



## nordbeck (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

wenn du keine bankeinzugsermächtigung fürs kommende jahr gegeben hast wird er nicht automatisch verlängert.


----------



## Rotauge (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Hab im November ein Schreiben von meinem Verein HSV de Swalm bekommen, Geld überwiesen, dann den Vereinsschein und letzte Woche den Vispas bekommen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Das stimmt nicht Nordbeck! 
Der Schein wird da jetzt noch liegen.. Wenn du ihn nicht abholst, dann erstellen die für nächstes Jahr keinen neuen. Bist somit ausgetreten.  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

doch das stimmt. ich schrieb doch nicht, dass kein neuer liegen wird. der wird nur nicht automatisch verlängert.

verlängert wird der erst beim kauf. daher automatische verlängerung bei bankeinzugsermächtigung! wenn man vorher einen woanders gekauft hat bleibt der halt liegen und nächstes jahr verhält es sich wie du sagtest.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

Bankeinzug? Bei welchem Verein bist du denn??


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*

verschiedene, online kann man das anklicken (accept giro)

bei bekannten werden die sogar vom verein ausgeliefert.


----------



## zorra (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Verlängerung des VisPass*



nordbeck schrieb:


> verschiedene, online kann man das anklicken (accept giro)
> 
> bei bekannten werden die sogar vom verein ausgeliefert.


...richtig so ist es.
gr.zorra


----------

